
European Parliament: What if blockchain technology revolutionised voting? [pdf] - peterisza
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/ATAG/2016/581918/EPRS_ATA%282016%29581918_EN.pdf
======
dozzie
What if? It would be very, _very_ surprising result, given that what voting
needs and what blockchain gives are quite different lists of properties.

